# Optical Digital woes...



## stindi (Jun 21, 2009)

With my new LG TV, model 32LH20, I found RCA jacks are no longer used and the optical Digital Audio cable is now what is needed. Wanting the sound to be played through the stereo (I know, it's a home theater...) I went and bought a Yamaha HTR 6130 that HAS an optical digital audio input. Now really, how tough can this be, right? Wrong.
I am used to cables that at least snap or fit snuggly into their respective openings, this cable simply slides in and barely hangs. Is that correct? Or by using force, will it snap in? I've never used force before.
Secondly, I can see light coming through the end, no I did not shine it in my eyes... LOL But when connected to the receiver, I cannot find any input source to adjust any tone, buzz, noise of any kind from the TV, including the one that is supposed to be for this input.
The receiver works fine on the fm tuner as well as the iPod but no sound comes from the output on the TV. I am sure it is a setting I haven't used yet or I need a cable box to route everything through. If anyone has suggestions for an old time stereo wiz, I sure could use it. My skills in the new stuff seems to have dwindled from geek to gee...
Thanks for your time...
BTW, I have tried the digital stations as well, thinking that non digital stations might not have the correct output for this. No luck there. That connection really bothers me but I refuse to push hard unless someone tells me that's what it needs.
Steve


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Relax, its probably just a few settings...

The TV may need to be told to output audio through the optical output. There should be a setting in the audio menu to do that.

Then, the optical input on the Yamaha may need to be assigned to an input source. So that when you switch the source to (say) TV it knows to look at "Optical 1" for that signal. That too is done in the menus. 

Optical cables should snap in with very little pressure. There will be a slight click when it seats but it shouldn'd be forced. If it doesn't slip in you probably do not have it oriented correctly - there is only one right way for it to go. Rotate it till you find that way.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

i have a similar setup but with Samsung TV. On my TV you need to go into the audio menu and select the audio to go to "external speaker" (otherwise there is no audio output and TV plays on internal speakers only). This sends the audio out via the rca jacks or, if plugged in, the digital optical out (which I am using). My Yamaha receiver has 2 digital optical inputs. Mine goes to number 2 which is labeled cbl/TV. Then whenever the receiver is set to play the TV source, it gets the audio via this input and sends it along to the speakers.


----------



## stindi (Jun 21, 2009)

Well folks, I am almost embarrassed to tell you of the solution to my problem and why the cable fit so poorly.
I've always been one to read directions in things I am unfamiliar with. After multiple attemps, I took the cable back to find if there were another size or some special connector.
I told the rep of my problem and he mentioned I should remove the plastic caps that protect the ends...
Ummmm... Plastic caps?
I thank you all for your assistance and hope my next problem is a real one.


----------

